# Solved: http://192.168.0.1 isn't working



## CrevanK (Jun 20, 2010)

OK. Here we go. http://192.168.0.1 is the site I need to go to, no its not http://192.168.1.1 Neither work by the way. 

Things I've done-
Factory Reset.
I've done all the Run>CMD thingies. Releasing and renewing all the crap with my IP. I've been on google for hours trying everything I could find.

I've got an AT&T Ethernet thingy sending internet to my Netgear Wireless modem that sends it to my netgear wireless card in the back room for the second computer. I've restored my netgear wireless modem to factory settings and want to change/make a passphrase by going to http://192.168.0.1 and altering my wireless settings. Problem is when I go there it says..

*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

*Most likely causes:*



You are not connected to the Internet.
The website is encountering problems.
There might be a typing error in the address.
WHY?!?!?! I've been at this for hours, Netgear wants to charge me for customer support because the damn wireless router is over a year old! Its a CG814WGv2 router. Just please help me. I just want to access http://192.168.0.1 and change/make a passphrase so I can connect to the damned thing on my computer in the back room.

By the way, I've seen where someone went Run>CMD>IPCONFIG and it had two connections, one said Ethernet and the other Wireless. I did that and only Ethernet shows up, wireless doesn't. Please, someone help me.


PS. I searched this site, none of the threads here have helped me, some gave me ideas that I tried and didn't work, please help!

PPS. It's not my firewall.


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

hey i have a Netgear Router to, But my IP to enter the Router is , 192.168.1.1, that is the Defualt IP for a Netgear that i know of. Also try www.routerlogin.net Log in name = Admin , Password =Password, also have you tried just unpluging it for like 30 min to see if the router would total Defualt, and i believe theres a Small Reset button by the wireless Antenna.

Also just read that if your on Vista and Comcast internet, youll have the same problem. Found this Info, might help...

*""*Default admin username- admin
Default admin password- password

unless you have a comcast gateway of course. in that case it would probably be "comcast" and "1234" * ""*

*""" Re: Default User/Password - NetGear CG814wg*

The recent update/firmware release that took place last month that was supposed to fix Xbox live problems caused another issue. The encryption method/algorithm is different (aka comcast 64 is no longer 5162b03586) and now there are issues present with WPA and any Vista OS.

Switch your security to WEP and Vista will work like a charm.

Plenty of trouble calls in the last month to back this up with...*"""*

Hope this might help ya out, let me know what happens.


----------



## CrevanK (Jun 20, 2010)

I have XP. I have AT&T, used to Mediacom. www.routerlogin.net just sends me to Netgear customer support. I NEED TO GO TO http://192.168.0.1 No twhere else. I know that for a fact. But thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

did you use the Netgear install cd?


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

hmmm strange www.routerlogin.net takes me to my Router login, but i have a WGR614v7, make sure you keep up to date on your firmwares on the router as well, i allways keep mine up todate and ive never had a problem with this router for about 2 1/2 years or so.


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

is yours a router/modem or just a router?? the only CG models i can find are modem/routers.


----------



## CrevanK (Jun 20, 2010)

I found the problem. **** netgear. I'm taking this thing out tomarrow with my 12 gauge and we're solving it like its and old school mut. Then I'mma go to Office Depot and buy something else. Thankyou all for your support and time, goodnight.


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

lol Np, glad you found the problem well take care friend =)


----------

